# New Plants from Orchid Inn



## Justin (Mar 5, 2011)

Wanted to show off the new plants I just got these from Sam yesterday, his NBS rothschildianum package. Was very happy with the size... 

I already have way too many roth seedlings, but couldn't resist adding a few more.

He sent me the following crosses:

Winter Star x Western Monarch
Spring Queen x Western Monarch
Mont Millais x Giant Wings
Knight Challenge x Titanic





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Justin (Mar 5, 2011)

I forgot the coolest part. One of the plants still had a Tokyo Orchid Nursery tag on it...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cattmad (Mar 5, 2011)

sweet plants


----------



## emydura (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful looking plants. How many roths do you have now? I'm amazed you fit them all in given you grow under lights. 

David


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful roths! They are all quite healthy!


----------



## Justin (Mar 5, 2011)

emydura said:


> Beautiful looking plants. How many roths do you have now? I'm amazed you fit them all in given you grow under lights.
> 
> David



Along with my other orchids, I have about 30 adult or NBS roths, and maybe 170 roth seedlings. Grown indoors along eastern windows on lightstands with metal halides and fluorescents. They grow and bloom fine but it is definitely crowded.

I am planning to add another lightstand soon and then hopefully in the next couple years set up a dedicated grow room too.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 5, 2011)

> Along with my other orchids, I have about 30 adult or NBS roths, and maybe 170 roth seedlings.



It seems like roths are all you grow....:crazy: Nice haul...


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bravo!
It is a weakness of the best kind
I am know by my friends as an 'orchidcholic'
But what gratification :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2011)

Now all we have to do is wait for photos of the blooms!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2011)

Justin said:


> I already have way too many roth seedlings, but couldn't resist adding a few more.


Addicted!oke:


----------



## Bolero (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, they look fantastic. Best of luck with them, can't wait to see the bloom photos.


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 8, 2011)

Really nice!

Do you have a "private" list from Sam because those 4 crosses are not currently on the list?
Because I'm particulary interested with TON crosses.

Is it possible to know the price of them, to have an idea about those differents crosses?


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2011)

This was from his NBS roth package special, where Sam chooses the TON cross (see the "Packages" section on his website). 

Some of these may have been on his list at one time or another, his website is updated every few months. There are a lot of TON crosses on there currently but smaller size.

With the package price, these were approx. $112 per plant. However, if you buy them individually i am sure the prices will be much higher.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 8, 2011)

Lovely plants, a good purchase for that price!!!! Now good luck with them , and we are waiting for the pics !!! Jean


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you Justin.

Yes it's the interesting! The main problem is that we can't choose the crosses, except if Sam is ok to list them by mail.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Justin, I don't think that special package has been there too long. I've seen the package with the seedling but not of the near blooming size roths. Thanks for the heads up. Now, I only need to get Donna approval and I don't think that will be happening at the moment.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! Justin! You have very healthy roths in your collection. Can't wait to see them flower!

Paphman910


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2011)

Bob in Albany said:


> Hi Justin, I don't think that special package has been there too long. I've seen the package with the seedling but not of the near blooming size roths. Thanks for the heads up. Now, I only need to get Donna approval and I don't think that will be happening at the moment.



ha i have the same problem with mine. seedlings are easy to get approval on, it's the expensive divisions that she isn't on board with!


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 8, 2011)

:rollhappy:

That's right but if we think about that, the problem is that we are totally crazy. And it's difficult for our girlfirend!

It's just good for my money I didn't see before this offer. But it's too late since Sunday to order plants from Sam for Europe. Ouf!


----------

